# Enregistrer émission TV depuis VLC ?



## Marcmaniac (23 Mai 2007)

Est-il possible depuis VLC d'enregistrer une émission de TV ?

Pour info : Je suis chez free, je reçois la TV avec VLC sur mon Imac (en airport), je voudrais enregistrer une émission qui passe, comment dois-je procéder ? Je n'y arrive pas ! mais peut-être est-ce impossible ?

Merci de vos compétences !


----------



## richard-deux (23 Mai 2007)

Je ne connais pas l'utilisation de la Freebox mais si tu as l'adresse URL de ton émission tu peux toujours utiliser la fonction "magnéto" de CocoaJT.  

En attendant que quelqu'un te renseigne mieux, c'est une alternative.


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2007)

sous vlc  tu utilises la fonction wizard du menu fichier.

et hop tu as une belle emission enregistr&#233;e.

c'est expliqu&#233; sur le site de vlc sur comment enregistrer un programme depuis vlc.

Par contre tu ne peux pas programmer l'enregistrement.

Peros, j'utilise dentifreex ou imagneto pour regarder et enregistrer les emissions multipost de Free. C'est bien mieux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

Oui, tu peux enregistrer depuis VLC.
Tu vas dans Fichiers>Streaming/Exporting Wizard et tu te laisses guider.
Fais des tests pour voir ce qui te convient le mieux comme compression.


----------



## ntx (23 Mai 2007)

Sinon il existe plein de logiciels de magnétoscope numérique comme iMagneto par exemple. Tout est programmable avec réveil du Mac si nécessaire.


----------



## Marcmaniac (23 Mai 2007)

G&#233;niallissime les macusers de Macg&#233; !

Merci &#224; vous !


----------



## Exxon (23 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Sinon il existe plein de logiciels de magnétoscope numérique comme iMagneto par exemple. Tout est programmable avec réveil du Mac si nécessaire.


 

  Ca a l'air excellent ce petit prog.


----------



## Flo3183 (26 Novembre 2009)

Urgent: je suis absent samedi soir pour le match de rugby :rateau:

Du coup, je cherche à l'enregistrer sur VLC 1.0.3 mais il n'y a pas moyen... J'ai le bon flux réseau (puisque j'rrive à regarder la TV normalement), j'ai coché diffusion/enregistrement, activé les codecs et indiqué le fichier destination, mais il n'y a rien pour sélectionner la chaine. Comment je dois faire????

J'arrive à trouver des tuto mais sur windaube et l'interface de VLC varie par rapport à celle de Mac..  Aidez-moi!


----------



## ntx (26 Novembre 2009)

Voir les posts précédents


----------



## Flo3183 (26 Novembre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Voir les posts précédents


:mouais: J'ai déjà lu...

Le seul truc qui me manquait, c'est qu'il fallait savoir que:


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu vas dans Fichiers>Streaming/Exporting Wizard et tu te laisses guider.


correspond en fait à:
"Fichier>Assistant de diffusion/transcodage"


----------



## Lamx (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je relance la discussion parce que je n'arrive pas à enregistrer la tv avec vlc sans trouver de solution. ce qui est énervant, c'est que le sujet est souvent traité et en général résolu, mais je reste quand même en panne.

Avec webtv, je peux regarder la tv d'orange sans problème et avec une bonne diffusion. Je vais dans assistant de diffusion et encodage, je sélectionne la chaine dans la liste de lecture. Ensuite j'ai tout essayé (ou presque) avec transcodage et sans transcodage et avec les différents types d'encapsulation. En général je n'obtiens rien (un fichier de 0k ou 4k au mieux) sauf  en encapsulant avec mpeg ts, j'ai bien l'enrgistrement d'une vidéo mais très saccadée.
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre, j'ai l'impression que c'est un mauvais réglage de vlc ou je ne sais pas.... je suis avec snow leopard. Alors si quelqu'un peux m'aider, ce serait super. Merci


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2010)

ts est aussi le format utilisé par Free donc cela semble le bon choix.
Pour les saccades : quel modèle de Mac ?  Ca bouffe pas mal de CPU ce genre d'usage ...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

je dirai même plus que lancer un encodage est un des tests de mac que je  fais faire!!
( à ceux qui disent bon ben comment tester mes processeurs)

_réencode coco , réencode, c'est très très gourmand_

--
sinon
je rappelle qu'il y a des outils vlc-iens qui sont bien plus pratiques que VLC pour enregistrer ( via VLC, en fait le plug web et vlc) 
voir le sujet central free ( en theorie unique) ou quelques sujets multiposte

et sans oublier le DD de la FBv5( future ex dernier modele), programmable  de partout   
 la V6 est prevue dans les mois qui viennent
(et fera le café, sans sucre)


----------



## patricktoulon (17 Janvier 2012)

bonjour je ne sais pas si executer existe pour mac mais pour windows il existe une solution

voici le lien peut etre que ca existe pour mac 


au plaisir


----------

